# Albuterol J7613



## monica.evans (Jan 7, 2008)

My 2008 HCPCS and CPT books are on back-order.  Does anyone know if       J7613 changed for 2008?

Thanks!


----------



## Cottrell (Jan 7, 2008)

J7613 has been deleted for 2008
 It refers to code J7603- Albuterol, all formulations including separated osmers, inhilation solution, FDA-aproved final product, non-compound, administered through DME, unit dose, per 1 mg9Albuterol) or per .05 mg (levalbuterol)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 7, 2008)

2008 HCPCS codes for albuterol or levalbuterol inhalation solutions:
Albuterol/levalbuterol concentrated = J7602
Albuterol/levalbuterol = J7603
Lisa


----------



## pattie1811 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Albuterol HCPC'S J Codes*

EFFECTIVE 7/1/2007 J7611, J7612, J7613, J7614 No longer payable.

Check out the following website http:/www.lamedicare.com

According the this wedsite the J Codes are no longer payable.
Prior to July 1, 2007 J Codes payable
After July 1, 2007 the following are payable by Medicare Q4093, Q4094, Q4095.  J3487 continues in use for Zometa.


Hope this help


----------

